# What the future holds for slingshots



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Went to visit our God Son today and shoot slingshots. His first question was, "if I practice a lot, can I shoot in next years MWST"? I said absolutely(-: He seen Anakin shooting, and was so impressed, he wants to try it. I am soooooo proud of him, he is one fine young man. He is still talking about meeting Bill Hays and Nathan. He had several questions about bands vs tubes. After shooting we went in and checked out some videos on cutting bands. His Mother walks in and Conor says " Mom!!!!! I got to meet these people" he said he hopes a lot of kids his age show up at next years MWST, so they can have a youth tournament. I truly feel he will be able to compete well enough even in adult class. He has been talking to his friends about getting into slingshots. He makes my day just watching his enthusiasm. I hope we can encourage other young people to get into this awesome sport, beats the %#*+¥€%# out of video games as far as I'm concerned. Yes! They both have safety glasses on.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

That's very cool! I also have gotten my son into shooting. He loves it and is getting better every time we shoot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

kids should be getting into slingshot. its the next evolutionary step for the young "angry bird" generation.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Shot with Conor and Jonas today, had a great time. Conor is fun to watch, he has this natural ability to shoot rifles and slingshots. The one thing I mentioned today was, not to drop his hands so fast, after he shoots. I feel it's helped him fine tune his near if not perfect form. At this point I would like to once again thank the members of this forum for giving me the advice to pass on.


----------



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks tom i had lots of fun and can't wait to shoot more with u, jonas and i will keep practicing thanks again

-conor,jonas


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

After shooting this past Sunday afternoon, Jonas explained he would like a little thicker handle on his slingshot. So Conor and I combined a combination of a couple different slingshot sizes. Conor's Father helped Conor cut this one out. Conor's Father(Dan) is an amazing gentleman, he runs a bicycle shop in West Laf in. At this time of year the Purdue students are arriving for school, and trust me when I say Dan is more than busy. He still found time for his family. I can't wait to see the finished slingshot. That's one of my favorite things about this Forum, it's family oriented.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

That's awesome, good on you. I am trying to get all 3 of my Nieces into slingshots. So far I have 2 of the 3 hooked, one is about to discover boy's and I might have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe the 3rd one will bring her boy friend to shoot(-:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I talked to Conor's Dad and he said Conor has started to design a couple of slingshots. I can't wait to see them. This is a good learning experience for me.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

GREAT.


----------



## Natural shooter (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for another great day to


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to making some new targets


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One other plus to shooting with Conor is, he comes up with new target ideas.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope you parents in this Forum never get tired of me bragging on you I go to the auto supply store almost every morning to help a true friend load his route truck. The younger staff don’t seem to want to help him. He is 75 years young. Well anyway a customer asked if I was still shooting slingshots. I replied absolutely, and then I mentioned he might consider shooting slingshots with his sons. He sarcastically replied (I don’t have time for Sh#@ like that!!!! He then says”if you want to teach them feel free, jump right on it!!!! I said, maybe you should reconsider where you invest his time. That’s all Ican tell you, he walked out.(-:


----------

